# Cracking Soap Tops



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

I made some soap yesterday, all of it cracked on top so I'm thinking I probably am doing something wrong :rofl!!!! My kids have been bugging me to make monkey farts so I did a half batch of that using all GM, a half batch of a citrusy eo blend seated with dragon's blood, and then a full 5 lb.s of dragon's blood....all cracked...I saw it was hapening to the little ones so I quickly moved them into the batchroom and through them on them on the vent so the ac could cool them off. I felt no heat around the dragon's blood though? Just can't win...The extra I had of the monkey farts I poured into a plastic mold and it did not crack only my logs? I do not cover my soaps I wait until they "gel" if that is the correct word in the mold and then I do a frosting top once it is thick enough could that be the problem? I know Sondra, you never get cracks you bratt :lol :help


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2009)

Heat causes the cracks, you are doing nothing wrong it just happens, you can try soaping with cooler oils.. room temp.. or soap in a very cool room.. What kind of molds you use can cause more heat.. a tray mold seldom cracks while log molds always cracked on me.. Deeper i think
Barb


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

Hmmmm...I soap in the kitchen so maybe I should put my molds in the bathroom for 24 hours, maybe in the tub or something. All I have is the log molds


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

my monkey farts always cracks...I use a log mold I made out of wood. Idon't even worry about it. You usually can't even tell after it is cut, and I have sold all the monkey farts I ever made. So I guess it doesnt' matter to my customers. It just gets a very hot gel. I was upset about it at first, but now I don't even worry about it.

Sheryl


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

If you catch it early enough sometimes you can push the crack back down and smooth it over a bit. Makes it less noticeable. Like Barb mentioned, I think it's more of a problem for those of us who use log molds. I only have one FO that tends to do this.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Dragons blood doesn't heat up at all for me.

Can you put your monkey farts in the fridge?

When you poured the 3 soaps is this a 3 log mold that you put all 3 scents next to each other in? One being hot like Monkey Farts can put out enough heat to heat up all the soap.

Are you heating up your oils? Is you lye liquid hot? This time of year I an room temperature soaping, since my coconut oil, shea is already meltd just cause it's summer. My lye/water is premixed room temp, my goatmilk goat temp just milked from morning milking and sitting on the counter...only cocoa butter for two recipes needs a quick zap in the microwave so I can weigh it. 

Perhaps you are adding to the heating up of your soaps by soaping hot? Vicki


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

Vicki, I could put them in fridge I guess. How long do you do it, for the full 24 hours? I split the log mold in half to do two separate scents in the mold. They are separated by a 1 inch piece of wood, but maybe one side heats up the other? I do all frozen gm slushy inside of a sink filled with iced water. My oils/lard is room temp so I'm not sure why it does it? I don't take a temp. on anything...but I don't think I'm soaping hot at all?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

You don't melt your lard? Vicki


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

No, I get it gooshy like your directions say


----------

